# Brightness, Volume, Eject buttons disabled



## matthedude (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi,

I turned on my G4 Powerbook 15" 1.67GHz today to find the brightness, volume and eject buttons have been disabled somehow. It's very frustrating as cannot see any reason for these not to work yet the hotkeys are fine as is the rest of the keyboards.

Does anyone know a preference that might have acccidentally disabled them??

Thank you for your help,

Matthew


----------



## fryke (Apr 25, 2006)

Hm. Do they work with Fn held down? If so, it's a simple setting in System Preferences. (You can have the function keys work with Fn or vice versa.) If not: Try another reboot... I've seen something similar happen in beta builds of Tiger and later on in final releases, too, and those machines worked fine again after reboots.


----------



## matthedude (Apr 25, 2006)

Pressing the fn button does not enable them and I've rebooted a few times. When I change the volume manually there is no longer a graphic that appears on the screen showing the volume bars...does this help anyone know the problem??

Thanks!

Matthew


----------



## fryke (Apr 25, 2006)

Those bezels only appear when using the keys on the keyboard. So them not appearing when using the menubar items or System PrefPanes is "normal". Does an error beep occur when you hit one of the keys?


----------



## matthedude (Apr 25, 2006)

No there are no error beeps. The shortcuts involving the buttons still work so it seems only to be the hardware feature controls that are disabled...very bizarre!!

Thanks for your help it is very much appreciated!

Matthew


----------



## matthedude (Apr 26, 2006)

Have installed the new update and nothing has changes, any ideas anyone?....


----------



## anamorphic (Feb 4, 2007)

[BUMP]
I'm having the exact same problem. I've no idea yet what has caused it, but although the keys F1 to F5 work ok on my MacBook Pro, they no longer work to adjust brightness or volume (wih fn pressed; I've tried switching the relevant settings around to make sure). Similary the eject key doesn't work. I'm quite perplexed. Did anyone here managed to resolve the issue?

Thanks.

UPDATE: Solution may be found on this thread: http://nowonder.com/forums/mac-os-x...ss-slider-brightness-fn-keys-not-working.html


----------

